# Great source for spring handles



## wolfmann (Oct 6, 2011)

I bought SS Spring Handles of of e-bay and they are great. No shipping and the handles are $8.54. The dealer info is *bobeickhoff* and his on line store is BBQ STUFF 4 U. I thought i just share my find with you guys.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 7, 2011)

Been thinking about getting some to replace my old ones.
Thanks for the post . I will check it out


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 10, 2011)

If you can't find the dealer.

Go to E bay type in BBQ spring handles and that will pull all of the handles up. Then you can either search for the vendor or make your sort by for free shipping and there he is. His are the ones with the yellow tape measure.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2011)

You can hack up a welding hammer at harbor freight $3.99








Click on pic.


----------



## wolfmann (Oct 18, 2011)

That's true but all you have is a cheap mild steel handle. These are Stainless Steel and designed to work as a door handle. But what ever cranks your handle.


----------

